# My take on the Winking Murderer



## HeatherR

*2020 MODERATOR UPDATE: *as the link below that HeatherR originally left is no longer working, the files appeared to be gone... but the lovely and amazing 🎀 bettyboop 🎀 saved them and at this time is still active here, so she was able to send them to me to upload so HeatherR's files can continue to be shared for those that want them. 

*THANK YOU HeatherR and bettyboop!!!*









Winking Murder files by HeatherR


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com




CLICK THIS LINK TO DOWNLOAD FILES. Select "direct download" unless you want to log in to drop box. The zip file includes HeatherR's original word docs and pdf files.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


UPDATE 10/2014: I have uploaded the images because I am a putz and not on here as much as I would like to be. They can be found here: Winking Murderer Game if the quality of the print/download is poor, you can always send a private message with your email (I'll then receive an email prompt) and I'll send them right over. BUT I CAN'T SEND THEM IF YOU DON'T INCLUDE *YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS!*! hint hint... 


I have gotten so many wonderful ideas from this site and wanted to give back. I enjoy tinkering on the computer (now that's not to say I am very accomplished, but I like it) so I came up with some scrolls to hand out for the winking murderer game. Below are a few examples, if you would like the whole set, let me know and I'll email them to you. There are 16 "deaths" (you can easily edit them in Office Word to make more) and one for the killer. Hope someone can find a use for them. (they look kind of fuzzy once I uploaded them, but they are more clear than that...) drats!!! I also fixed the typo in the murderer one


Heather


----------



## printersdevil

HeatherR those are fabulous!


----------



## HeatherR

Thank you, printersdevil... they are on their way to you. I also have them in .pdf if the .docx doesn't work out.


----------



## bettyboop

WOW, these are fantastic. And since I am not as clever or as accomplished on the computer, will you please email these to me?? I would love to play this game at my party this year.


----------



## c1nn4m0n

These are AMAZING!!! I would love to have the whole set!


----------



## colmmoo

Ooooooooh, they look GREAT!!!!!! OOoooooh, please send them to me too!


----------



## rebeccaowen

clever looking design


----------



## HeatherR

colmmoo, c1nn4m0n and whomever else would like to have them please send me a PM with your email address and I'll send them on over. Thank you for all the nice compliments, you guys.


----------



## bettyboop

My party will be approximately 80 people with dancing to a DJ. So I am trying to fit this in the best way, considering we can't have everyone dying!!
So any suggestions??
My thoughts are to combine this with the method of the "Tempt your Fate" format. Only those that are willing to be adventuresome will play. Logistics?? how will the murderer find the other participants?? Any suggestions???


----------



## dixiemama

Those are great! I am using this same idea for my up-coming party. However, it will be very low lighting so we are having a "grim reaper" take you to the other side by whispering "the reaper has chosen you" in their ear. I also printed the instructions on black paper with white letters so that the letters will glow under the black lights and hopefully be easier to read. I am SO excited about this game, I will report it's success! Thanks for the awesome ideas on here!


----------



## Itsjustme

Thanks so much for sending these! They are great and so much better than what I had been working on.


----------



## HeatherR

bettyboop said:


> My party will be approximately 80 people with dancing to a DJ. So I am trying to fit this in the best way, considering we can't have everyone dying!!
> So any suggestions??
> My thoughts are to combine this with the method of the "Tempt your Fate" format. Only those that are willing to be adventuresome will play. Logistics?? how will the murderer find the other participants?? Any suggestions???


How about having the victims wear an arm band of some type? anyone that has a black garter on the right arm is a potential victim?


----------



## HeatherR

please remember to send your email address along with the PM to have the game pieces sent to you. Thanks!


----------



## Elza

Love, Love, LOVE them! Great job.


----------



## Spooky Chef

Just a quick FYI-there's a typo on the murderer's card, it says their job is to kill everyone at the "part" rather than "party"


----------



## HeatherR

Scarebear said:


> Just a quick FYI-there's a typo on the murderer's card, it says their job is to kill everyone at the "part" rather than "party"


thanks for the pointer, I beat the spell/grammar check into submission and he promises that it will never happen again.


----------



## iwishiwasrich

Heatherr. Would you be willing to send them out one more time??? Therse are great. We are getting into a time crunch and I dont have enough time to create cards.


----------



## BuckHorn

If you still have these would you send them to me? I would love to have htem we're having a halloween themed christmas party


----------



## HeatherR

I do have them  I just need your email address, pls


----------



## natascha

HeatherR, Me too, Me too!?!


----------



## HeatherR

No problem. Just need an email address to send them to


----------



## natascha

Great, I PM'ed it to you. Thanks


----------



## DeMise

HeatherR, What a great way to celebrate the New Year! They look fantastic! Gonna send you a PM requesting a copy!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Allen H

Heather I sent you a PM, thanks and great work!


----------



## katshead42

Those look awesome! It's always hard for me to get my guests motivated to play games do you have any suggestions?


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Heather are there just the three of these ? i just wanna make sure im not missing anything! these are fab


----------



## hollowscreamer

wow!! these are great ideas and a way to get the guests to interact better and stay on their toes and wonder and be suspicious and adding to the fun!

can you please send them to me as well?? im sending you a PM with my addy......

thanx in advance


----------



## scarey

=) This sounds awesome, has anyone tried it out..I think some people would be pretty hilarious with their deaths!

Could I also have them too!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*This Is "Creepy"!*

"Wink" to Kill.
Technology did this .
Helicopter helmet, turn look, wink, the guns fire at what you were looking at.
Of course a gattling gun is not very quiet or usually goes unnoticed when it is in action.
No I don't own one, never worked on one, just saw pictures , read about it, maybe itchy-eyes ruined their idea?
"If I had my bottle of Viseine I wouldn't have killed those 50 innocent people today!"
(And melted down all the barrels!)


----------



## Nanstradomas

OMG! I just jined the forum and this is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Goodness, your work is amazing and I'm certain it took a bit to put these all together. I realize it is a year after you originally posted your offer to share your set of winking murder cards, but I would really love a set to use this Halloween. If your offer still stands.

Thanks again for being so generous!


----------



## HeatherR

I need your email address and I'll send them right over. 

I have gotten SO much from this site I'm happy to share with anyone that's interested in them!


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy

Those are fantastic! You are very talented!


----------



## Tannasgach

Putting in a request please for you winking murderer cards. They're fantastic!


----------



## davidsdesire

heather, i think you are extremely generous and creative.

thanks so much!


----------



## GodOfThunder

Heather- that is amazingly well done and the formatting and artistic sensibility is awesome! Sent you a PM to get them too.

I'm going to definitely do this!


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow, that was quick! Thank you Heather so much.  They look wonderful!


----------



## Mar

These are awesome!


----------



## mermaidlisa

can you please send me your winking murderer graphics? my email is [email protected] thanks!


----------



## joshspiderman

Jumping on the bandwagon, awesome cards, request sent!!!


----------



## Mastermind

Those are perfect! I'm sending a PM your way!


----------



## Bcsgally

Hii Heather!! You seriously ROCK!! How creative and generous!! I would LOVE it if you could send them to me too!!  Thank you in advance!! I'll try and figure out how to send a PM.. lol


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

Heather, these are so great. What program did you use to make these? I would LOVE to learn how to do stuff like this.


----------



## HeatherR

Thanks soooo much for all the kind words <3 happy to share. You may also want to do a search on "movie poster quiz" another fun game that I got from here but put my own spin on. 

Heather


----------



## HeatherR

Hello, Luv!
Here's how I did it and it's suuuuper easy. 
1. I did a Google Image search for the artwork, downloaded a free font that I also found through Google.
2. Assembled a list of the different ways to "die" from this forum, mostly posts pertaining to the winking murder that others have posted.
3. I assembled it first on Microsoft Word and printed it out. Easy Peasy.
NOW for your fellow haunters, I had to convert the files to PDF format because if I sent them out as a word document, and you didn't have the necessary font installed it would be jumbled mess or a compatible version of Word, likewise. To convert to PDF:
Google search for a FREE program called "Cute PDF" it is a trusted site and program that I have used for over a year. On their web page you will click on the "downloads" button and select the FREE program called "Cute Writer" install the program and go back into Word and attempt to print, "cute writer" should be an option in the "select printer" area. When you select it a box will pop up and as what you want to name the file and where to save it. Badda Bing Badda BOOM! Done and now you can par-tay like a rock star.

Hope this helped

Heather


----------



## Mastermind

These are very cool. I am going to fold mine over and seal them with sealing wax!


----------



## GodOfThunder

Heather- can you resend with the Word doc? No worries if the font doesn't translate. I have a bunch of spooky theme fonts that I can use instead, but would love the template to further customize more deaths...

Thanks! Your creativity is awesome with this.


----------



## HeatherR

GodOfThunder said:


> Heather- can you resend with the Word doc? No worries if the font doesn't translate. I have a bunch of spooky theme fonts that I can use instead, but would love the template to further customize more deaths...
> 
> Thanks! Your creativity is awesome with this.


I'm sorry, but I no longer have the word docs. This post is originally from last year and I didn't save them. One option is to download a free PDF editor (I believe Nitro offers a free trial on theirs) and try to edit it there.  sorry


----------



## GodOfThunder

No worries...it's all good! Now I just need to keep perusing this site for alternate "deaths"! ;0)
!


----------



## chrissy4b

hi heather 

I thought these were just fantastic. Halloween isn't as big here in Ireland but I love it and we go all out! I would love if you could email these to me if you have the time, I would really appreciate it

chrissy


----------



## HeatherR

GodOfThunder said:


> No worries...it's all good! Now I just need to keep perusing this site for alternate "deaths"! ;0)
> !


Hey, Thunder. I dug around in the computer last night and found the .doc file, are you still interested? PM me with your email and I'll send it over.


----------



## HeatherR

chrissy4b said:


> hi heather
> 
> I thought these were just fantastic. Halloween isn't as big here in Ireland but I love it and we go all out! I would love if you could email these to me if you have the time, I would really appreciate it
> 
> chrissy


Hi, Chrissy  Please send me a private message with your email and I'll be happy to send them over.

Heather


----------



## Hollowman68

Hi Heather!

Those are incredible! Great work!!!!! Could I get copies as well! I sent you an email with my email address but not sure if it went through or not! Thanks!!!

Hollowman


----------



## ShannoninPa

I'm doing this game this weekend and will have about 24 people. How do you declare a winner? Thanks!


----------



## HeatherR

For my party, toward the end of the evening I passed out voting slips and had ppl nominate for "best death". My ex-husband won for his "burning to death". I must admit he was REALLY god and deserved the win! Earlier in the year I got a $50 gift card from work and that was the prize. I did have to pay attention to the murdering, to be sure the killer was killing in a timely fashion. I didn't want ppl to start leaving before everyone died and prizes were awarded.


----------



## ShannoninPa

Thanks for the quick reply, Heather!! Another question...what did you give the murder as a prize for doing it and did you pick the person ahead of time? Someone you thought could pull it off?


----------



## HeatherR

ShannoninPa said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, Heather!! Another question...what did you give the murder as a prize for doing it and did you pick the person ahead of time? Someone you thought could pull it off?


Happy to help, Shannon  I did have someone in mind ahead for time. I kept the murderer scroll out and when she arrived, I pulled her aside, explained the game and asked if she would do it. I only gave the murderer a token gift, a small treat bag with a $5 starbucks gift card, a pass for a free carwash and some halloween goodies. The little gift cards, carwash and things like that I put aside through the year as I get them (an extra $5 bucks here and there spread out is easier than having to come up with all the prizes in the month of October. All my September/October money goes to new decorations and party stuff!!)


----------



## ShannoninPa

Got it! Thanks again!


----------



## GodOfThunder

I like that idea of rewarding the murderer....as I compiled my "deaths" I realized that I could conceivably--if left to random--be in trouble if the murderer scrool wasn't picked. So I have to find a way to get that out there for certain!

Here's a list of my "deaths" BTW, for anyone who needs help with compiling. Thanks to everyone here who's posted over the past several years; this isn't exhaustive by any means, but I've tried to compile a good list for my party. This is nearly 50 deaths:

Electrocution
Dance til you die!
Being shot 50 times
suffocation in quicksand
poisoning killer bees
laughing gas
throwing you into a wall
melting you like the wicked witch
vampire attack
werewolf attack
chopping off body parts
burned at the stake
squished by giant pumpkin
poked by 1000 needles
mauled by a bear
run over by steamroller
falling off skyscraper
thrown into a windshield
steamed alive
run over by lawnmower
cannibalized
lava lamp explosion
snakebitten
choking on a hot dog
barrel over Niagara Falls
deep fried
orgasm to death
kicked in groin to death
drawn & quartered
drowned
immersed in acid
staingray barb to heart
shark attack
honey badger assault
losing a light saber duel
disembowelment
boiled alive
decapitated by helicopter blade
shot by arrows
wrists slit by knife
choked
bit by spider
hula hoop til you die
vomiting
Elvis possession--rock til you drop like the King!

*****

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Mordessa

These are great HeatherR! I love them and will be pming you for copies as well, hopefully ya won't mind sending them out again.  I may give it a shot at making my own, but I'd love to have yours just in case I can't do it as well as you did!


----------



## Mr. Sinister

Literally just joined this site because of this thread! Love the graphics!
As if you don't have enough time, can you send em here too? Pretty please, red bloody food coloring on top? LOL.
(PM sent.)


----------



## Mr. Sinister

Orgasm to death! LMAO

Where have you people been all my life?! LOL!


----------



## Mr. Sinister

Wow that was fast!
Thank you very much Heather.


----------



## Mastermind

I printed mine out on card stock, ripped the edges, and sealed them with red sealing wax (skull stamp)!

I also stamped the front of the gargoyle with wax/skull for a trophy for the winner (not shown on statue here).


----------



## davidsdesire

mastermind, those look FABULOUS! 

i printed mine on some card stock as well but don't have time to rip them...scissors will have to do. I'm sooo eager to play this game. We have prizes for the person who wins-either the murderer or whomever figures out who it is first- and a prize for the best death.


----------



## atoys1

Hi Heather! 

I am new to the site and wasn't sure weather to send a message to you from the post or directly to you, to see if I could pretty please get a copy sent to me too. These are great and I am looking forward to doing this at our party on Sat. The scrolls you created would make the game, just perfect. I would puffy heart you forever for the help

Thank you so much,
Angie Summerlot
[email protected]


----------



## lisamb

SAME!!! love your cards, would love a copy sent to me so I can edit! [email protected]


----------



## wheussmann

AWESOME scrolls!!! they rock!!!


----------



## guerrerogal

I know this thread is way old, but I am hoping I can still get the files?? Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## bettyboop

You have sent me these great graphics in the past. they are the best. I have never played this game at our parties but i'm interested in suggestions how to play with a large group of approx. 70 people that are preoccupied with dancing, etc. And of course not all can play. So any suggestions would be appreciated. thank you.
Again, Heather, these are really cool.


----------



## Die N Rott

LOVE your Winking Murder game! I sent you a pm for a copy. THANKS!


----------



## Mr. Sinister

I used Heather's graphics and played this game last year and it was a HUGE HIT!
We gave away a sweet gift basket for the best death.

If you are thinking about doing this stop now .... JUST DO IT!


----------



## Mr. Sinister

Mastermind those are impressive!
I will be stealing them for my game this year thank you!


----------



## Texas_T

That is really cool, I have a couple of camping spots reserved this year at our local lake for a haunt weekend, and I would like to have a copy. I want to try and incorporate this into our weekend..... 
good job...


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Heather,

I PM'd you as well but in case you do not get it could you email me as well [email protected]. Your creativity is wonderful!


----------



## [email protected]

Could I also get the rules of play for this variant? It sounds like you just let the murderer kill everyone and then award a prize to the best death. Are people not supposed to guess who the killer is? Thanks for all your help my party is on the 27th.


----------



## suzenix

*murder mystery cards*

[email protected] Please send me the 

murder mystery cards...You are so kind. Ijust joined this site. Susie


----------



## GodOfThunder

Heather- my old PC at home crashed and I lost the files you sent last year. Can you resend?  I'll PM you my email....thanks again!!!!


----------



## lbongiorno22

Does anyone still have these? this is great for work!!


----------



## HeatherR

Thanks for the request, I have sent them over to you. I'm sorry but I'm not as active on here as I once was. Life getting in the way and all. I am more than happy to share but don't check this site for posts as often as I should. Please private message an email address and then I'm ON IT!!! 

Happy Hauntings!

Heather


----------



## Darthmax

Hi Heather, Could you please send me your set for this game in all formats? I'd like to try this Halloween


----------



## HeatherR

Darthmax said:


> Hi Heather, Could you please send me your set for this game in all formats? I'd like to try this Halloween


You'll need to send me your email address via private message, please.


----------



## littlebit33

my email is [email protected] please please please send me the murder game templates!!!! I love it! my party is tomorrow!


----------



## Big_B

A personal thanks to HeatherR - this was a HUGE hit at our party and I'm still getting kudos about it. I plugged Halloween Forum and told everyone that's where I got the ideas and templates. We ended up setting a game end time, and right up until the last couple of minutes there were still two "alive" and everyone knew who the murderer was. It was hilarious watching the two survivors attempt to avoid all eye contact with the murderer. Earlier in the night someone had to leave early, and she came to me and said she wasn't going to get to die. I got to arrange her murder so that she could do hers.

Tip for the early guess bucket: Put it somewhere out of site and make sure people are clear on the rules. If you see someone writing a guess down it's pretty obvious to everyone that they are not the murderer. If you were the murderer you could certainly have fun with people though...

Thank you again!


----------



## bettyboop

How many did you have at your party?? We have 60-70 people and I always wonder if it would work with a large group.


----------



## Big_B

We had 14 adults playing, and we have a small house so there wasn't a lot of room to work with and people were generally in one of two rooms or out in the backyard. The game took about an hour and a half. I guess you could play with 60-70 but it would take awhile. What if you had multiple murderers? They could murder each other!

Also I forgot that we gave out red bead necklaces to the dead so that people knew who was out.


----------



## shawnra

Can you send them to me, these look great


----------



## Wendiljohnson

If anyone has these via email I would love a copy!!
wendLjohnson


----------



## Morgue Momma

I am so excited to try this game next month at my party. I downloaded the three cards that were shared in this thread.(couldn't wait) And, with my imaging program just took the "electrocution" card...erased that word to create a blank template. Made 16 new cards so far.

WOOT WOOT!! Now to print out on card stock, laminate and buy prizes.

Morgue Momma


----------



## bettyboop

Very cool. Please let us know how the game worked out at your party. I have been toying with the idea for a few years and just can't picture how to make it work with my group of 70 people.


Colleen O'Meara said:


> I am so excited to try this game next month at my party. I downloaded the three cards that were shared in this thread.(couldn't wait) And, with my imaging program just took the "electrocution" card...erased that word to create a blank template. Made 16 new cards so far.
> 
> WOOT WOOT!! Now to print out on card stock, laminate and buy prizes.
> 
> Morgue Momma


----------



## Morgue Momma

*70 guests*



bettyboop said:


> Very cool. Please let us know how the game worked out at your party. I have been toying with the idea for a few years and just can't picture how to make it work with my group of 70 people.


I've seen it suggested that you would have more than 1 killer. Probably 3 and maybe 2 referees. These guys would hand out red ribbons, whatever to idenitfy them as "out".

Consider selecting and priming your killers prior to party. But do a fake out when everyone is getting their "death cards" so that no one is wise.

Anyone not up to playing might be willing to be referees or spotters. THESE are the answer men who confirm/deny whether or not a killer has been spotted.

Morgue Momma/ Colleen


----------



## bettyboop

Good suggestion, thank you.



Colleen O'Meara said:


> I've seen it suggested that you would have more than 1 killer. Probably 3 and maybe 2 referees. These guys would hand out red ribbons, whatever to idenitfy them as "out".
> 
> Consider selecting and priming your killers prior to party. But do a fake out when everyone is getting their "death cards" so that no one is wise.
> 
> Anyone not up to playing might be willing to be referees or spotters. THESE are the answer men who confirm/deny whether or not a killer has been spotted.
> 
> Morgue Momma/ Colleen


----------



## Morgue Momma

P.S. I'm thinking of passing out glo necklaces to all participants which will be removed/taken by the referee's/coroner's, once the victim is declared "dead". That way the killer/killer's can keep track of who to attack.

Another point. The referee's/coroner is also responsible for checking for anyone who is not sticking "with the program" (don't mess around and wink at someone if you are not one of the killers). They also may answer questions.


----------



## jooly49

I would love the whole set if possible? I have plated it a friends and it was great fun. I want to do it NYE. THANKS!


----------



## jooly49

Did you receive these? Im new on here and not sure on how to download them. Any help would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

28 yrs. ago i wrote and did some Murder Mysterys here inside my Haunted house. THE biggest problem were the "Adults" who could not or would not "Play" or "Pretend"!?
It was a serious problem when a person of this "mind" was an important character who had to speak a few lines or clues.
I might have solved that by marking those couple of envelopes with a small hand-drawn "Star" up in the corner , this was for the organizer to make sure they knew that person would "PLAY", so everyone else could "play".
One night as the murderer was being too efficient, the Wine Cellar filled up with the bodies of "The Dead"! 
What do the "Dead" do when they become restless?
These "Dead" made a "Conga-Line" and came up from the depths of the wine cellar chanting:"We are the Dead! We are the Dead!"

The other major problem with what i was trying to do :How do you make a mystery complex enough so it won't be solved in just a minute or two, but not make it so difficult that nobody solves it? Pretty Tricky!! Although one time when nobody could figure it out, suddenly the young woman playing the part of "The Dumb blonde" suddenly got it! Amazing! (She wasn't actually "dumb" at all, obviously!
I made an equal number of male and female characters plus one character that could be either one,a Space Alien ("How do you tell by just looking at it??")
Much fun was also had from my Sister Shownomercy" character, especially when it would be portrayed by an obvious "Male" with whiskers as he wore the Nunn's habit ! (And sometimes this character was the killer! )

For a group of 25 people this was a great and fun place to do such "Playing" 5,000 sq feet on seven physical levels plus a backyard next to an actual cliff, we have slides, mazes, hidden doors, an underground tunnel, a wine cellar, AND an actual haunted history of this old 1865 INN!

Your Winking Murderer seems so much easier to play, and it also engages their imagination pretty well too.
No wonder this active thread is still going now six years later!! Congratulations on that!


----------



## a_granger

Just came across this thread. Love your work on these. 
Great idea and what a well made set really like your style in putting this together. 
I can't wait to see more pictures as you go!


----------



## punkpumpkin

I sent you a PM. I would love to get your originals of these. I am interested to see all of the death scenarios you gave to people.


----------



## dixiemama

Hello!
I have a list of what I used last year. I can't see where to attach it here? I can email it if you would like. 

The actual cards I made are in Illustrator and I can't open it where I am. I can send you those if you want and you can just print them. I am not doing parties anymore but I am happy to share anything I have done in the past!


----------



## punkpumpkin

dixiemama said:


> Hello!
> I have a list of what I used last year. I can't see where to attach it here? I can email it if you would like.
> 
> View attachment 296242


I would love to get those to you. I will PM you my email.


----------



## Daryl Wolinski

*help*

My kids want to have a murder mystery at our annual Halloween party this year. We love your ideas for the winking murderer! Can you please email them to me so I can print them? 

Many thx!


----------



## SEALA03

Hi! Does anyone have the files they can share with me? Please pm me


----------



## newmama

Hello,

I PM'd Heather but since this thread is several years old I'm not sure if she is still around. If anyone has the file can you please email it to me? Its so cool and I want to do it for my birthday. Email is: bessmartin at live.com. Thanks so much!!


----------



## bettyboop

newmama, I have the originals from HeatherR. I tried to email them to you, however, the email address is not complete. please give me your correct email via here or PM and I will send them to you in two different formats.


----------



## worrilowlady

Hi I have just PM'd you, as i would like a copy emailing over please xx


----------



## worrilowlady

This game is brillaint


----------



## bettyboop

Did you ever receive the templates, punkpumpkin?? if not I will sent them to you. I have the originals from HeatherR. She did a great job on them!!


punkpumpkin said:


> I sent you a PM. I would love to get your originals of these. I am interested to see all of the death scenarios you gave to people.


----------



## bettyboop

I would love to use your list, but I can't read it. the font is so small. Can you send it to my PM box? thx in advance.


----------



## bettyboop

I just sent you the originals from HeatherR via email.


----------



## worrilowlady

I got the files thank you so much


----------



## Dreamweaver48911

Hi Heather, I was wondering if you still have the winking murderer game? I would love to use this for my daughter's birthday party. My email is [email protected] 
Thank you so much
Stacey


----------



## bettyboop

I have the originals from Heather if you still want them. PM to me your email address and I will send them in two formats.



Wendiljohnson said:


> If anyone has these via email I would love a copy!!
> wendLjohnson


----------



## bettyboop

Did you get them in your email??


Daryl Wolinski said:


> My kids want to have a murder mystery at our annual Halloween party this year. We love your ideas for the winking murderer! Can you please email them to me so I can print them?
> 
> Many thx!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

bettyboop said:


> I have the originals from Heather if you still want them. PM to me your email address and I will send them in two formats.


I would love these files! [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## kiwi_special

Hi! I just came across this on Pintrest and signed up for the forum just to receive the printable. May you please email them to me Heather: kfolsom at hotmail.com. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Big_B

Hi All,

We've been playing the Winking Murder game for a few years now, and there's always been one problem. Our house is very small, and there's not a good way to hide the guess box. Inevitably people are watching people guess which makes the game accelerate too quickly as it eliminates people. Someone who has played with us just came up with a great idea. What if people text me their guesses? Everyone has a phone generally. Then I would have time stamped guesses too. But then how do I play (other than not looking at my phone and seeing others guesses)? Maybe I can text my spouse? Just thought I'd see what others thoughts are on this aspect of the game and my idea.


----------



## cjinkies

I'd like to receive this file too plz.


----------



## chevy610

Would anyone with the original files mind sending them to me? Can send them to chevy639 AT yahoo .com

Thanks!


----------



## Sacrosanctus

Hello guys, I'm an English teacher and our subject is Detective Stories. I have just seen this game's photos on Pinterest and I think I can use this to entertain the students. Could you please send me the files at efnan2(at)gmail.com? Thank you in advance...


----------



## claidan

Heather I sent you an email- I see this is a very old thread but if you are still around, can I still get these?


----------



## Big_B

claidan said:


> Heather I sent you an email- I see this is a very old thread but if you are still around, can I still get these?


I have them and I'm still around. Send me your email address.


----------



## aeb

Hello, does anyone on here have the email with all the cards that I can have a copy of? I sent a message to the creator of the game cards, but have not received any response yet (not sure if the person is still active on this site). Thanks!


----------



## aeb

Hello there, do you still have to copies that Heather sent to you? I can't seem to get a hold of her to request them.

thank you,
AEB


----------



## bettyboop

aeb said:


> Hello there, do you still have to copies that Heather sent to you? I can't seem to get a hold of her to request them.
> 
> thank you,
> AEB


I have copies that were sent to me by Heather. if you PM me with your email address, I will send them to you.


----------



## bettyboop

aeb said:


> Hello, does anyone on here have the email with all the cards that I can have a copy of? I sent a message to the creator of the game cards, but have not received any response yet (not sure if the person is still active on this site). Thanks!


I have them from Heather. I will send them to you if you pm me with your email address.


----------



## GlendaleHalloweenStore

great info!!!


----------



## HeebsK

Can Heather or someone send me an email with the Winking Murderer game cards? Thank you! My email is katybee121 at yahoo . com


----------



## Big_B

I just sent them to you. Enjoy!


----------



## HeebsK

Thank you!


----------



## dls2527

My question is how does the guessing work? We were thinking of creating a guest registry so they can sign in and make their guess because I wasn't sure how we would know who guessed the murderer first. Also, when do we read or reveal the guesses? HELP! Our party is Saturday!


----------



## Big_B

dls2527 said:


> My question is how does the guessing work? We were thinking of creating a guest registry so they can sign in and make their guess because I wasn't sure how we would know who guessed the murderer first. Also, when do we read or reveal the guesses? HELP! Our party is Saturday!


The way we've done it in the past was having a bucket (a trick or treat one would be perfect) in another room with slips of paper and a clock nearby. You have to write your name, your guess, and the time on the slip. There's obviously some honor system at work here, which is the main reason we no longer let kids play as we had several tweens ruin the game one year. I though about some sort of "send me a text message with who you think it is" system but then it would be hard for me to play. I should look this part up too, but the way I remember we play is we have a cutoff time for guesses. The reveal is fun too because you can have people guess out loud and then the killer gets to reveal themselves. The first person to guess in the guess box wins.


----------



## Evangeline

Hi!! Any chance someone can forward this to me pleeeeease???

Evangeline . Langston at gmail

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Kbroyles

Is there anyway possible someone could send me the info on this game. All graphics etc!!!


----------



## Kbroyles

[email protected]


----------



## bettyboop

i'm getting into this link late i guess. But i do have the Winking Murder game from Heather. If you want them, send me your email address and i will send them to you.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

bettyboop said:


> i'm getting into this link late i guess. But i do have the Winking Murder game from Heather. If you want them, send me your email address and i will send them to you.


I just uploaded the files to Dropbox, and edited the first post in this thread so the link is there now. 

Thank you so much bettyboop for saving these! I love them and HeatherR's work would have been lost forever if you hadn't been here!


----------

